# Dehydrator: Cabela's HD vs Excalibur 2900 vs Excalibur 3900



## cast iron

We were set on getting one of the Excaliburs but received a flyer today for Cabela's heavy duty dehydrator for $80 off next Friday during a doorbusters sale. The reviews on Cabela's site are not as good for the Cabela model as they are for the Excalibur model, and the reviews for the Excalibur on Amazon are good as well. Just wondering if anybody has experience with the Cabela's model? And, if somebody could comment on the difference between the Excalibur 2900 and 3900 (non timer) models? Also, does Amazon have the best pricing on the Excaliburs?

Here are the contenders:



> Cabela's Heavy-Duty Dehydrator
> 
> Get precise drying with the color-coded, easy-to-use rheostatic thermostat that lets you confidently regulate heat levels between 84Â°F and 155Â°F. This 600-watt dehydrator can handle 10 full trays of healthy homemade edibles at once. The bottom tray can also be used as a drip-tray when teamed with the included tray liner. Make your own jerky or preserve ripe fruits, herbs and vegetables. Use it for crafts and artfully dry flowers to cherish for years. Sturdy one-piece front reinforcement anchors the stout frame. Recipe booklet included.
> Weight: 17 lbs.
> Dimensions: 21" x 15" x 15".
> 
> Sale price: $120, pick up at store


Cabela's: Cabela's Heavy-Duty Dehydrator



> Excalibur 2900 Economy Series 9 Tray Food Dehydrator - Black
> 
> Deluxe Non-Timer Heavy DutyFamily Model
> Polycarbonate Trays with Polyscreen inserts: 15 square feet of tray space
> Heavy Duty 7" fan, 600 watts, Adjustable Thermostat: 85Âº - 145ÂºF - Built In On/Off Switch
> Americal Made - 1 Year Manufacturers Warranty - 5 Year Extended Warranty Available
> 
> Price: $220 shipped


Amazon.com: Excalibur 2900 Economy Series 9 Tray Food Dehydrator - Black: Kitchen & Dining



> Excalibur 3900 Deluxe Non-Timer Series 9 Tray Food Dehydrator - Black
> 
> # Deluxe Non-Timer Heavy DutyFamily Model
> 9 Polycarbonate Trays with Polyscreen inserts: 15 square feet of tray space
> FREE! Preserve it Naturally Book
> Heavy Duty 7" fan, 600 watts, Adjustable Thermostat: 85Âº - 145ÂºF - Built In On/Off Switch
> Americal Made - 1 Year Manufacturers Warranty - 10 Year Extended Warranty Available
> 
> Price: $250 shipped


Amazon.com: Excalibur 3900 Deluxe Non-Timer Series 9 Tray Food Dehydrator - Black: Kitchen & Dining

These two Excaliburs seem to have the same specifications except for the book. Is this a mistake in the Amazon descriptions? What is heavy duty about the non-timer 3900?

Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally

It's my belief that Excaliber probably made the model that Cabela sells.


----------



## cast iron

suitcase_sally said:


> It's my belief that Excaliber probably made the model that Cabela sells.


Could be, although the cabelas unit says it's made in China and the Excalibur is of course made in the U.S.

I think we will stay with the Excalibur after reading some more reviews on both the cabelas model and the Excalibur. I'm a bit concerned with the reports of trays cracking in the cableas unit. Also, the Excalibur has a large installed user base which can prove to be a great resource for new users and cut down on the learning curve. Of course the $100-$130 savings of the cabelas is awful attractive.

I think I've figured out the differences between the 2900 and 3900 series. The 3900 supposedly has a better built fan (lasts 20 years in stead of 10), heating element, upgraded thermostat, and plastic/polycarbonate frame. The 3900 also comes with a dehydrating book. 

According the website below the 3900 has a 10 year warranty and the 2900 only has a 5 year warranty. However, I don't see that stated on either the Amazon site or the Excalibur website. In fact the Excalibur site says the warranty is only 1 year unless you pay an additional $35 to extend it to 10 years.

Confused on the warranty deal.

Food Dehydrator Comparison chart including Excalibur and Lequip


----------



## GrannyG

I have a Cabella's dehydrator and I love it, it has been a work horse for the last year...cannot do without it...think mine was on a sale for under $100 when I bought it...I was worried because the unit does not have a door to close..does not need one...works fantastic...I do put a towel over the front of mine when I dry outdoors with it....peppers, onions......
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/ItsyBitsyFarm/000_0811.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/ItsyBitsyFarm/000_0722.jpg


http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/ItsyBitsyFarm/000_0796.jpg


http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/ItsyBitsyFarm/000_0793.jpg


----------



## suitcase_sally

The Excaliber has a door also.


----------



## Packedready

I have had my 9 tray Excaliber since 1992 and it has had heavy usage. I have had no problems, but if I did parts are easily available.


----------

